# 06 750Li Enigne Probems



## meandmyprs (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a 06 750Li that on startup sounds like it is going to blow up (sputtering, valves clanking, smoking)...if you put it in gear during the first 30 seconds of a cold start it will die. My BMW dealer has done all of the "software upgrades" and at the end of the day has basically told me that there is not a fix for this and it is specific to this engine and NORMAL. 

Is anyone else experienceing this issue???....no way this is normal and if it is no way it should be on a 80k+ car. I am going to the ropes on this one and will seek all avenues to get a new car...obviously not another 750 if this is NORMAL. 760 i guess.


----------



## duke4739 (Sep 29, 2005)

*not normal*

Your problem is not normal. I have had none of the problems you mentioned. Perhaps a visit to another dealer or a call the BMW Customer Service might be in order. There is no way "they all do it". Make them fix it,it's really a great car,if it is working as it is supposed to.


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Seek Another Dealer*



meandmyprs said:


> I have a 06 750Li that on startup sounds like it is going to blow up (sputtering, valves clanking, smoking)...if you put it in gear during the first 30 seconds of a cold start it will die. My BMW dealer has done all of the "software upgrades" and at the end of the day has basically told me that there is not a fix for this and it is specific to this engine and NORMAL.
> 
> Is anyone else experienceing this issue???....no way this is normal and if it is no way it should be on a 80k+ car. I am going to the ropes on this one and will seek all avenues to get a new car...obviously not another 750 if this is NORMAL. 760 i guess.


 Dude, That is not true. Goto another dealer and let them know what your issues are. There is a fix. GMAN


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

All 750 cars wobble a little on startup for like 30 seconds, this is normal, what you are describing has been reported here a couple times, but is not normal. You did not pay $80,000+ to get such a lame answer, you know better than that....
make ther put it in writing that they can not fix this and that this is "normal" I am sure that a lemon law lawyer will know what to do with that.
I love my car , and it drives like a dream. I have a rattle from the dash board/windshield base that nobody admits to be a known problem, so far everybody here has the same problem....


----------



## BMWNA (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm with BMW of North America, LLC. I'm so sorry to read about this problem with your 750Li. If you and your BMW center would like our assistance, please phone us at (800) 831-1117 or email us at [email protected], and mention Reference #200603800910 so that we can help you more efficiently.


----------

